# How much does a mallard breast weigh?



## Nor-tah

I am making some duck jerky tonight and the hi mountain cajun mix I just bought has pretty specific directions on weight of the meat/mix ratios. I know mallards vary quite a bit but do you think each duck yields about a half a pound on a normal sized one? So the four ducks i'm doing are about 2 lbs of meat? I need a digital scale... :evil: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

Just run the taste test. If its too much duck taste, then you know to use more seasoning.... and vice versa. I'm a huge fan of throw a little in here, little there... then see how it works out. Trial and error is half the fun. 8) So... you bringing jerky if I come hunt down there with you?


----------



## Travis R. Bullock

fatbass said:


> I don't think it's possible to overspice duck. :wink:


+1 But I sure enjoy the jerky we have made out of the geese and ducks we kill.


----------



## ChrisN

I will be getting a scale for my next batch. Last time I guesstimated the weight and the jerky was way too salty, but still very tasty. Maybe a little lighter on the seasoning and add some smoke? Can't wait to try another batch...


----------



## Nor-tah

Thanks guys. I ended up with eight mallard brests and I did it for two pounds. I should have explained the reason I wanted to know. The Hi mountain seasoning have a cure that has to be measured exact since it soaks through and cures the meat. I'll let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## Huge29

To answer your question; just do a google search for breasts; I am sure that you will find all kinds of help.


----------



## SFWG

6 bottles of seasoning and one piece of duck. Role the duck in the seasoning and throw away. Eat the rest of the seasoning. Only way it will taste good.


----------



## Riverrat77

Huge29 said:


> To answer your question; just do a google search for breasts; I am sure that you will find all kinds of help.


 :lol: Right.... that would turn up all sorts of "handy" websites wouldn't it?


----------



## .45

Huge29 said:


> To answer your question; just do a *google search for breasts*; I am sure that you will find all kinds of help.


Well......that was some bad information.... :|

I've spent the last 4 hours looking through the google...I can't find one single _Mallard _breast.. 

*\-\* *\-\*


----------



## Riverrat77

.45 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your question; just do a *google search for breasts*; I am sure that you will find all kinds of help.
> 
> 
> 
> Well......that was some bad information.... :|
> *
> I've spent the last 4 hours looking* through the google...I can't find one single _Mallard _breast..
> 
> *\-\* *\-\*
Click to expand...

Thats some sort of stamina... jeez .45!!


----------



## Nor-tah

Huge29 said:


> To answer your question; just do a google search for breasts; I am sure that you will find all kinds of help.


Haha I actually typed in exactally what the title of this thread is called into google thinking the word mallard would cut out the crap... wrong. :lol: :lol: Thats why I trust you guys more that google! :mrgreen: 
.45 That just made my day! :lol:


----------



## deadicatedweim

Nor-tah said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your question; just do a google search for breasts; I am sure that you will find all kinds of help.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I actually typed in exactally what the title of this thread is called into google thinking the word mallard would *cut out the crap... wrong. :lol: :lol:* Thats why I trust you guys more that google! :mrgreen:
> .45 That just made my day! :lol:
Click to expand...

So how much did a breast on google weigh?


----------



## Huge29

This was the best help I could find on my search:


----------



## Riverrat77

Thats a merganser... I wouldn't touch that.


----------



## .45

Riverrat77 said:


> Thats a merganser... I wouldn't touch that.


Yeah........a _deep_ diver !!!


----------



## Artoxx

Riverrat77 said:


> Thats a merganser... I wouldn't touch that.


DAMMIT, you just made me spit soda all over my keyboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil: 

Luckily I got my head turned far enough to miss my LCD monitor, those things are a biatch to clean. 

One thing you might try is this.

Stand on your bathroom scale, have a second person note the weight. Pick up the breast MEAT that you are weighing, while still on the scale, and note how much it goes up.

This works if your scale is at all accurate. Crude but better than a pure guess.


----------



## svmoose

Artoxx said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a merganser... I wouldn't touch that.
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMIT, you just made me spit soda all over my keyboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:
> 
> Luckily I got my head turned far enough to miss my LCD monitor, those things are a biatch to clean.
> 
> One thing you might try is this.
> 
> Stand on your bathroom scale, have a second person note the weight. Pick up the breast MEAT that you are weighing, while still on the scale, and note how much it goes up.
> 
> This works if your scale is at all accurate. Crude but better than a pure guess.
Click to expand...

+1 If you're really talented and/or thin enough you can note the weight yourself and cut out the second person. :lol: 
Seriously though, this is how I do my antelope and deer, and it usually turns out really good.


----------



## Artoxx

I can't see past my own gut unless I squat down, and then I don't trust that the scale is balanced correctly.  :mrgreen:

Not _quite_ true, but too close for comfort. :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah

Yeah we tried that, our stupid bathroom scale is digital and doesnt like to notice little differences. I tried it with no results. It just kept saying 340 whether I was holding the duck meat or not. :mrgreen: Just kidding on the weight but it really didnt work. Probably cus it was not that much wieght. Oh well it turned out GREAT!! I did the cajun mix for the duck and did the last of my deer with garlic pepper.


----------



## svmoose

High Mountain is the best. I've liked every flavor I've ever tried. I still have my favorites though.


----------



## Nor-tah

svmoose said:


> High Mountain is the best. I've liked every flavor I've ever tried. I still have my favorites though.


What do you like?


----------

